# presidential canidate supporters?



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

who will all of you nodak folks be supporting this comming election?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Id like to see McCain


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

im backing* Huckabee*, strongest hunting and gun/2nd admendment supporter. the first govener to have and use a CCW permit. an all around good guy. with 
*our* issues at the top of his list


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Mickey Mouse.

Im sure ill end up picking the lesser of two evils again.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Agreed, Huckabee would be my first choice but it will be McCain for Republican and Obama for the democrickets


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

im not counting out huckabee yet.

ive got personal issues with mccain so i hope it doesnt come down to him and some stupid dem.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Personal issues???? Did he steal your girlfriend or kick your dog?


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Obama's the man!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm disappointed there are no conservatives running. I hear it just came out that McCain had approached South Dakota senator Daschel (spelling??) and after Bush beat him in the primaries was considering switching parties. He supports bills with Kennedy and Fienstien. One of those bill he calls campaign reform essentially violates freedom of speech. No somewhat like bareback jack I hope I get to vote for the lesser of two evils. That would be Romney. Voting for Hillary, Obama, or McCain would make me sick. God save America. 
As sportsmen we need to be concerned. None of them are friends of the second amendment. If you ever want an AR you better buy it now, because the assault weapon ban will be back, and this time there will be no sunset clause.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

i hear you on the mccain issue, how he can run under the republican party makes me sick. the only help we had was thompson, and huckabee, . Hucks only downfall is his immigrant stance, other than that i think he would make a decent pres.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree magnum, not anyone to get excited about this year. The best we can do is keep the gun hating socialists out. It is important for sportsmen to keep in mind who wants less firearms. First it was Saturday night specials, then it was semiautos, then the nonexistent cop killer bullets, then assault weapons, now any black firearm is bad. Solid bullets are bad, hollow points are bad, scopes are for assassins, thumb hole stocks are assault weapons, more than 100 rounds of ammo is an arsenal, etc etc etc etc


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

...and the fact that he actually wants to change the constitution to fit more with god. No one should have religion forced down their throat. Ever hear of 'separation of church and state?"

Anyway, if I had to choose....

dems; from the two we have now, Obama

reps; Ron Paul


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

first off i am not religious, i have only been to church about 10 times in my life , but i do believe, ..so i am not pushing religion here.....i know the huck is big on church, but i dont believe it is about church. its about making america a better place. make america holesome agian. bringing morals, decency and goodness back to america..... im pretty sure america was founded in religion.... the pledge of alegence?. one nation under god, ring a bell?....... on our money, in god we trust?

look at our america today... drugs and alcohol everywhere, sex at a young age is regular, our prisions are overfiling, single parents are common and acceptable, divorce is accetable and just another everyday thing........
why?.. IMO because of lack of parents and schools teaching what is right and wrong, what is good and what is evil.... lack of disipline.......... what our grandparents and our parents were taught has gone out the window.....
and it just so happens church and religion, or at least faith or belief. teaches all these things. and gives you a reason to abide by what is right. imagine that?

a president candidate wanting to better america


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm leaning toward Obama.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If this stays nonpartisan and addresses sportsmen's issues like the second amendment and conservation issues like CRP I will leave it here. If it gets real political (which evidently offends those who don't want to participate in the democratic process) I will move it to the political form. Your responses are interesting.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i really liked fred from the start then he dropped out thanks alot SC and i thought edwards was the next best then he dropped out. but i cant stand hitlery obama or mccain i cant vote yet so im not sure why i pay attention to this stuff but i do

uncle ted for president :thumb:


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

uncle ted would be amazing,


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

plainsmans i like your words in ( )..... i just now seen the political thread.. that thing is way down there... lets try to keep this one here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well maybe magnum. It's easy to talk about issues without becoming partisan, but it's hard to talk about people without becoming political. It is interesting to debate on the political form, but also good in this thread to see peoples thoughts without the debate.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

obama ossama will do all he can to take away your firearms, that's a fact.
mc cain/huckabee ticket is the best we can hope for.


----------



## HOTWING (Jul 3, 2007)

Whats with all this talk about the lesser of two evils and all we can hope for? How is it that only one person has mentioned Ron Paul? He is still in the race ya know. He is the largest supporter of the 2nd Amendment out of all the candidates. That, combined with his views on states rights, whats not to like. 
And no. I dont want to hear anything about him not being able to win so i wont vote for him. Thats B.S.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At this point your probably right, he is perhaps the better man. If he got the nomination I would vote for him in a heartbeat. If he doesn't then a vote for him is a vote for Hillary or Obama, just like a vote for Ross Perot was a vote for Clinton. You know, I would like to see him get the nomination. He is the only conservative running.


----------



## Zipr (Jan 28, 2007)

Ron Paul has my vote any day - the Constitution has to come first and foremost in this Republic


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I like Huck and Romney right now. They both go at each other but I think they would make a good team. I would never in a million years vote for Hill dog or Oblama. They are just the worst presidential candidates I have ever listened too. They will destroy this country.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> im pretty sure america was founded in religion.... the pledge of alegence?. one nation under god, ring a bell?


The original Pledge did not have 'under god' in it. It was added under the Eisonhower administration.
One principle this nation WAS founded on, was the separation of church and state.

Anyway, your definition of what is good and evil may be different than others, where you learned them. Are your idea's of right and wrong based on religious teachings?

Plainsman, if this is too 'political', I apologize.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> One principle this nation WAS founded on, was the separation of church and state.


Actually that is wrong. It was simply in a letter from Thomas Jefferson to the Danbury Baptist Association. Today we have turned those concerns 180 degrees. In the forming of this nation all fully realized that if you are of any political persuasion you may support people who's principles you share. In that way religion does affect our government. However, Thomas Jefferson's concern was that government may try to influence religion. That is the danger, and in that context I would support separation of church and state. I do not support tearing down historical religious artifacts on public ground. I would feel comfortable in a Muslim judges court room if he displayed something from the Koran that supported fairness, high morals, justice, etc. I would consider it a reflection of the man, not a violation of my freedom.



> Plainsman, if this is too 'political', I apologize.


Well, were all sort of on the edge, myself included and I will have to make a decision. I think I will leave it until this afternoon then move it. No need to apologize for your beliefs, I value your thoughts. I am happy that people are interested. No republic or democracy can survive if all their people are apathetic. It is the responsibility of each and everyone of us to be involved. We complain about society and where this nation is going, but it is the very people that complain about politics that is the biggest problem in the United States. It's like ten year olds complaining when their parents watch the news because they want cartoons.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm gonna go with Richard Pryor on this one. 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, Chris that's over the line, now we have to move it. :rollin:

I like Pryor's idea displayed on that banner though. "None of the above". If it was on the ballot I would mark it.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

That is true. However, I would at least like to point out that the _idea_ of separation of church and state, dates back to the time of our founding fathers(an idea OF one of those founding fathers, mind you).

Great pic Chris. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've seen Brewster's Millions about 40 times so it came to my head right away...funny how old movie quotes stick with you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I think I have electile disfunction...I don't know who to vote for. :lol:

Actually after about 3 hours online taking quiz after quiz after quiz....I allign with Huckabee 65.3% of the time. Interesting but Clinton and Romney tied for second at 52%.

So my guy is Huckabee.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> I think I have electile disfunction...I don't know who to vote for. :lol:
> 
> Actually after about 3 hours online taking quiz after quiz after quiz....I allign with Huckabee 65.3% of the time. Interesting but Clinton and Romney tied for second at 52%.
> 
> So my guy is Huckabee.


Where are these quizzes you speak of? Can you post a link?

I need a mathematical calculation to see if what my heart/head thinks lines up with a quiz.

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nevermind I found a good one.. I"ll start a new thread on it!

Thanks

Ryan


----------

